# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  3D Printing in India - www.3dprintronics.com

## 3dprintronics

3DPrintronics is the first one stop shop for 3D printing in India - 3d printers, reprap components/kits, filaments and information. We aim to bring the 3d printing revolution to India. We are the authorized resellers of Felix 3d printers in India. Soon we will be getting other printers on board our store.

We thank 3dprintboard for this initiative and take this opportunity to wish them and our fellow 3d printing start ups, best of luck in their endeavor.

Cheers.. :Smile: 
Team 3dprintronics

----------

